# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Cần bán Wiko U-feel Prime 99% nguyên seal - TPHCM

## pizzabon2015

Cần bán Wiko U-feel Prime 99% nguyên seal - TPHCM



Gía: 2,910,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

Chipset	Snapdragon™ 430 MSM8937
Ngôn ngữ	Đa ngôn ngữ
Quay phim	1080p@30fps
Camera chính	13 Megapixels, autofocus, LED flash
Hệ điều hành	Android OS, v6.0 (marshmallow)
Màu sắc	Gold, Silver, Anthracite
Loại	Màn hình cảm ứng điện dung IPS LCD, 16 triệu màu
Bộ nhớ trong	32 GB, 4 GB RAM
Khác	- Xem video MP4/DviX/XviD/H.264/H.263/WMV
- Nghe nhạc MP3/WAV/FLAC/eAAC+/WMA
- Xem / Chỉnh sửa video
- Xem văn bản
- Lịch tổ chức
Dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh/ bán lẻ sản phẩm Kho máy cũ trên thị trường kinh doanh những sản phẩm công nghệ suốt gần 10 năm qua, hiện tại hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có đến 17 showroom toàn TP.HCM và ngày càng phát triển thêm

Hnammobile là đơn vị bán lẻ các dòng sản phẩm wiko u-feel prime 99% giá rẻ, chính hãng cầu hình mạnh tại TP Hồ Chí Minh với quy định 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng đối với apple iPhone.

Vừa qua, hệ thống đã liên tiếp đón nhận tin vui khi nhận những giải thưởng như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” từ Samsung Mobile Việt Nam hay giải “Asus Best Partner 2014” với thành tích đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc từ Asus Việt Nam, và điều quan trọng hơn hết là Hnam Mobile đã luôn nhận được sự quan tâm ủng hộ từ người tiêu dùng trong suốt gần 12 năm qua – đó thực sự là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho hệ thống.

Không chỉ tập trung phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile còn chú trọng rất nhiều đến khâu dịch vụ bảo hành và chăm sóc khách hàng. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Đến với Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay 365 ngày dịch vụ ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!. Ngoài ra với dịch vụ 5 sao: 1 đổi 1 trong 30 ngày cho sản phẩm lỗi - Bảo hành toàn diện 1 năm - iPhone 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng theo tiêu chuẩn Apple - Rút ngắn thời gian xử lý bảo hành - Hỗ trợ máy dùng tạm trong lúc chờ máy bảo hành Hnammobile đang dần khẳng định thương hiệu trong lòng người tiêu dùng.

*Những chương trình khuyến mại*
Song song với những dịch vụ khách hàng nhiều tri ân, hệ thống điện thoại chính hãng Hnam Mobile cung cấp máy tính bảng còn triển khai loạt chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp với những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như “Cưỡi SH – Rước Vespa – Lướt Wiko miễn phí” cùng Wiko; “Đón năm mới – Nhận quà công nghệ sành điệu” với

Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Sony, Freetel, Wiko,

----------

